# Defeated Sanity appreciation



## Acatalepsy (Sep 10, 2010)

Immense band.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, yes, and more yes! Dude, you have an awesome taste in music.

Defeated Sanity fucking rule. I haven't listened to all of "Chapters of Repugnance" yet, so I'll have to do that as soon as I get home from work. "Psalms of the Moribund" was fucking solid.



"[...] but on the album we used a zoom tri-metal distortion pedal&#65279; + boss compressor and noise gate with the marshall jcm 2000."

Pretty fucking heavy for what they used!


----------



## NovaReaper (Sep 10, 2010)

Chapters is the best album of 2010.

It's astonishing how many people don't realize just how much music theory this band puts into their music, and just think OMG BRUTALZ LOL. And even the people who do, think they're jazz based. If you listen closely, they're using 12 tone technique in almost every song. Even the most tonal song on the album (Engulfed in Excruciation) uses tone row riffs during the first breakdown.

The atmosphere created by such technical mastery is truly hellish. When you listen to this album, listen for riffs with notes in groups of 12 or more. None of those notes will repeat until all 12 chromatic pitches have been sounded. I view this album as a masterful interpretation of Schonberg's 12 tone technique, rather than just another brutal death metal album. Truly inspiring band.


----------



## Gren (Sep 12, 2010)

YES

These guys are pure mastery, every brutal death metal lover needs to hear this band. I've blasted the hell out of Psalms and I'm keen on getting Chapters of Repugnance, the production sounds fucking monolithic.



DEM SLAMS.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Sep 12, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> If you listen closely, they're using 12 tone technique in almost every song.



Interesting, I wasn't aware of that.

Edit: I just heard Wolfgang passed away


----------



## NovaReaper (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah just heard he passed away too, RIP =\


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 12, 2010)

Defeated Sanity is the best brutal death metal band around.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm TXDeathmetal and I approve of this thread.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 12, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> Chapters is the best album of 2010.
> 
> It's astonishing how many people don't realize just how much music theory this band puts into their music, and just think OMG BRUTALZ LOL. And even the people who do, think they're jazz based. If you listen closely, they're using 12 tone technique in almost every song. Even the most tonal song on the album (Engulfed in Excruciation) uses tone row riffs during the first breakdown.
> 
> The atmosphere created by such technical mastery is truly hellish. When you listen to this album, listen for riffs with notes in groups of 12 or more. None of those notes will repeat until all 12 chromatic pitches have been sounded. I view this album as a masterful interpretation of Schonberg's 12 tone technique, rather than just another brutal death metal album. Truly inspiring band.


 
holy shit really??? i never really noticed, i always thought they wrote those riffs by feel.... i didnt know they actually use schoenbergs methods


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 12, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> Interesting, I wasn't aware of that.
> 
> Edit: I just heard Wolfgang passed away



This bums me out so hard.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good to see some other people on here dig some brutal stuff!

This band is pretty crazy, I enjoyed chapters


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 12, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> Chapters is the best album of 2010.
> 
> It's astonishing how many people don't realize just how much music theory this band puts into their music, and just think OMG BRUTALZ LOL. And even the people who do, think they're jazz based. If you listen closely, they're using 12 tone technique in almost every song. Even the most tonal song on the album (Engulfed in Excruciation) uses tone row riffs during the first breakdown.
> 
> The atmosphere created by such technical mastery is truly hellish. When you listen to this album, listen for riffs with notes in groups of 12 or more. None of those notes will repeat until all 12 chromatic pitches have been sounded. I view this album as a masterful interpretation of Schonberg's 12 tone technique, rather than just another brutal death metal album. Truly inspiring band.



That's pretty interesting actually. I had never listened to them/analyzed them that way...


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 12, 2010)

It's pretty hard to hear individual notes though, so isn't that effort a bit wasted? All I hear is usually chug chug chug.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, the production is pretty dense, so it takes a lot of listening to do. It's so worth it, though. The riffs and transitions are just absolutely mind bottling.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 12, 2010)

EDIT:

900th post.

And yes, Chapters kicked ass, but Fleshgod Apocalypse's Mafia is the best album of 2010.


----------



## NovaReaper (Sep 12, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 900th post.
> 
> And yes, Chapters kicked ass, but Fleshgod Apocalypse's Mafia is the best album of 2010.




What? It's 3 songs of lesser quality than their debut was. Only redeeming part was their cover of Blinded by Fear. 

Not to mention the weak clean vocals.

[/opinion]


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 12, 2010)

Chapters definitely shits all over Mafia IMO


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 12, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> What? It's 3 songs of lesser quality than their debut was. Only redeeming part was their cover of Blinded by Fear.
> 
> Not to mention the weak clean vocals.
> 
> [/opinion]



Your opinion is wrong.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Chapters definitely shits all over Mafia IMO



As is yours.



I'm just kidding. Don't -rep the shit out of me


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 13, 2010)

Mafia was really awesome, in my opinion. But it's just an EP so I wouldn't count it the best album of 2010.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not normally into brutal death, but this band is gnarly. I might look around for an album or something.


----------



## Metastasis (Sep 13, 2010)

Defeated Sanity & Wormed = Top death metal bands


----------



## Acatalepsy (Sep 13, 2010)

Metastasis said:


> Defeated Sanity & Wormed = Top death metal bands



exactly. 

I would also add Disgorge, Disavowed and Ulcerate to that list.


----------



## Womb-Vision (Sep 13, 2010)

Learning Hideously Disembodied atm

VEEEORRY FFUAASST


----------



## Acatalepsy (Sep 13, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> It's pretty hard to hear individual notes though, so isn't that effort a bit wasted? All I hear is usually chug chug chug.



A good pair of headphones and some practice should remedy that, no problem. I know what you mean though, I remember thinking wtf the first time I heard Psalms...


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 13, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> exactly.
> 
> I would also add Spawn of Possession, Disgorge, Disavowed and Ulcerate to that list.


 
wow, dude has great taste in music


----------



## Acatalepsy (Sep 13, 2010)

rippedflesh89 said:


> wow, dude has great taste in music



thanks man.  It's a rather short list and I left out a few obvious names actually (Gorguts, Suffo, Portal etc... )


----------



## NovaReaper (Sep 13, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> A good pair of headphones and some practice should remedy that, no problem. I know what you mean though, I remember thinking wtf the first time I heard Psalms...



Yep, when Psalms first came out it went WAYYYY over my head.


----------



## UGH (Sep 14, 2010)

True kingliness. Just trying to keep up makes me crack a huge smile! Engulfed In Excruciation FTW!


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 14, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> Yep, when Psalms first came out it went WAYYYY over my head.



I don't think I fully "heard" Psalms of the Moribund until about a year and a half into listening to the album.


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ7FHhkm3wE


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 3, 2011)

Where do people find these tabs?


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Rivers of Gore.... but i believe this one was release on SMNnews officially by jacob or lille


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah jacob posted the tab on smnnews and rivers of gore.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 4, 2011)

Some people use their ears. 

Expect bass covers when I get a camera.

EDIT: Eptaceros, I take that's you playing?


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 4, 2011)

yep, that's me on the ol' git'fiddle.


----------



## groph (Feb 4, 2011)

Yikes, Eptaceros that was nuts.

Liquefying Cerebral Hemispheres never ceases to melt my brain. That intro riff is so fucking awesome. I went on a fucking massive Defeated Sanity binge a couple of years ago, that band is completely insane and are apparently great for some theory porn as well. It's tough to pull off a halfway original sound in the subgenre of brutal death metal, but these guys manage to do it.

+1 to whoever mentioned Disavowed. Also, old Deeds of Flesh, Suffocation's "Pierced From Within," Decrepit Birth's "...And Time Begins," Pyaemia, Mortal Decay, Abysmal Torment and Decaying Purity are many other examples of quality BDM.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Feb 4, 2011)

Eptaceros said:


> yep, that's me on the ol' git'fiddle.



Excellent work!


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 4, 2011)

I love this thread and everyone who posted in it.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 4, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Some people use their ears.
> 
> Expect bass covers when I get a camera.
> 
> EDIT: Eptaceros, I take that's you playing?


I seriously applaud anybody who can use their ears to figure out tracks from Chapters of Repugnance.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 4, 2011)

i want someone to analyze a chapters song using text (obviously either salcious or blissfully because those are the only tabs available so far) showing the tone rows and such.... that would be badass


----------



## EvolDerek (Feb 4, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I seriously applaud anybody who can use their ears to figure out tracks from Chapters of Repugnance.


+1 on that, I havent a clue on where to even begin learning it!


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 4, 2011)

Eptaceros said:


>




finally got embedding right on this forum.


----------



## NovaReaper (Apr 20, 2011)

Bump. band is still incredible


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 20, 2011)

they always will be


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Defeated Sanity are awesome!


----------



## Defsan (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm thankful for this bump; I hadn't seen this thread. My forum name supports this thread also.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2011)

Eptaceros said:


> Yeah, the production is pretty dense, so it takes a lot of listening to do. It's so worth it, though. The riffs and transitions are just absolutely *mind bottling*.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 21, 2011)

My band will be supporting DS when they play in Edinburgh next September. As you can imagine, I'm counting the days!


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 5, 2012)

Two new songs!


total obliteration.


----------



## brutalslam (Feb 5, 2012)

One of my favorite bands ! I'll check out those new songs!


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 5, 2012)

MikeH said:


>



It's a reference to Blades of Glory.



as for defeated sanity, I really want to get my hands on a Calculated Barbarity tab...Lille said he was planning on making a full transcription, but they're busy writing (which I can't complain with).


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 5, 2012)

For anyone that hasn't seen these yet!


----------



## brutalslam (Feb 5, 2012)

Those are great videos.  Awesome guitar tone, and Lillie's drums sound great


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow, those new songs fucking rule...

i cant wait for the next album to drop


----------



## brutalslam (Feb 5, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> wow, those new songs fucking rule...
> 
> i cant wait for the next album to drop



 They are expecting to release it this year, right?


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 5, 2012)

brutalslam said:


> Those are great videos.  Awesome guitar tone, and Lillie's drums sound great



I've never been big on the guitar tone, a bit too muddy for my tastes.


----------



## brutalslam (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, on cd it sounds maybe a bit muddy, but in those live vids I really like it.


----------



## codync (Feb 6, 2012)

Love this band. Can't wait to listen to these new songs tomorrow.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 6, 2012)

brutalslam said:


> They are expecting to release it this year, right?



im not really sure... DS doesnt fuck around though, so i would say its possible... you could always go to smnnews forum and ask lille... he posts there quite frequently and his name is hideousinfirmity


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 9, 2012)

bumping this already awesome thread with more awesome



keep in mind this is the same live audio track from May of '11, but it's been touched up with a whole new level of clarity. for those who can't get past the dense guitars, this might suit your taste!


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 9, 2012)

sheer apocalyptic riffing.


----------



## brutalslam (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds awesome  Looking forward to the new album, its supposed to be released in early 2013.


----------



## HL7DS (Apr 1, 2013)

So the new album has hit! Opinions?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP2cqCRfQ9M

IMO great as always, but personally I'd stick with Chapters from 2010, love this album too much


----------



## Eptaceros (Apr 1, 2013)

Absolutely love it. Defeated Sanity constantly incorporates riffs/ideas that i've never imagined before. Also, major props to recording it live. Click tracks can go back to the future, this kind of music only suffers from it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Best DS to date... even better than Psalms IMO which is saying a lot


----------



## Necris (Nov 13, 2013)

Bump for a live performance of a brand new track.


----------



## gunch (Nov 13, 2013)

DS does everything right.

They are 100% unfvck-withable


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 13, 2013)

Easily one of my favorite death metal bands, these guys rule


----------



## Necris (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 11, 2014)

God damn.


----------



## gunch (Jan 11, 2014)

AAAH IT STOPS RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF HIDEOUSLY DISEMBODIED


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 12, 2014)

lol, I got so happy to see that this band actually had a thread on here.

I wish they still had AJ, but after seeing videos like this I wouldn't mind them having both vocalists lmao.


----------



## Basti (Jan 12, 2014)

I appreciate them  i've only just started getting into them so i'll hang around this thread to get to know them haha


----------



## Necropitated (Feb 22, 2015)

Not much going on in this thread, so here are 2 videos of me playin' some DS ;-)
Btw, they are going to release a double EP album soon, one brutal and one prog/tech in the vein of Monstrosity/Cynic/Watchtower. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 23, 2015)

Necropitated said:


> Btw, they are going to release a double EP album soon, one brutal and one prog/tech in the vein of Monstrosity/Cynic/Watchtower.


 
WAT!!!!!!!?????!!!!!! That shits and vomits awesomeness all at once.

Great covers dude, recording quality and all. Super clear, brutal, accurate. 


EDIT: I say accurate, and then proceed to watch your "Ignominous & Pale" cover. FFFFFFFFFF*CK'ing brilliant. Hails.


----------



## Necropitated (Feb 24, 2015)

Hehe, yeah, they are getting tired of playing brutal stuff, so they're experimenting with that double ep thing and they seem to be big fans of old-school prog/tech.

And thanks man, the Ignominious & Pale video seems to become my most viewed and liked video, strange, people are still looking for Necrophagist stuff.


----------



## Necris (Feb 24, 2015)

Generosity of the Deceased | Defeated Sanity New track from the split 7" with Mortal Decay (who you should definitely check out if you haven't), is streaming now.


----------



## gunch (Feb 25, 2015)

I was going to get mad but then that tapping riff stared


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 25, 2015)

Necropitated said:


> And thanks man, the Ignominious & Pale video seems to become my most viewed and liked video, strange, people are still looking for Necrophagist stuff.


 
Too bad they are MIA, especially after teasing new 7 string material. I've moved on; more interested in Deeds of Flesh and Inanimate Existence, who have done some nice play throughs. 

With their chops, I have no doubts in Defeated Sanity's prog venture. I just hope Disgorge does something, ANYTHING, in the near future, record wise. But these boys are keeping busy which is cool.


----------



## Necris (Feb 25, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Too bad they are MIA, especially after teasing new 7 string material. I've moved on; more interested in Deeds of Flesh and Inanimate Existence, who have done some nice play throughs.
> 
> With their chops, I have no doubts in Defeated Sanity's prog venture. I just hope Disgorge does something, ANYTHING, in the near future, record wise. But these boys are keeping busy which is cool.



Disgorge debuted some new material live a while ago, if I can dig up the video again I'll link it. I'm also waiting for a new record from them.


----------



## Necropitated (Feb 26, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Too bad they are MIA, especially after teasing new 7 string material. I've moved on; more interested in Deeds of Flesh and Inanimate Existence, who have done some nice play throughs.
> 
> With their chops, I have no doubts in Defeated Sanity's prog venture. I just hope Disgorge does something, ANYTHING, in the near future, record wise. But these boys are keeping busy which is cool.



I think they are MIA for 4 years now, and as it seems, Romain Goulon moved on from them, at least he's looking for active gigs on his facebook and Necrophagist is a tricky subject for him. 
What I find interesting is that no one ever really copied Necrophagists style, which is odd. There a lot of bands copying other bands but I've never heard a riff where I was thinking "man that sounds exactly like Necrophagist". Most of the stuff I've heard may "sound" like them but doesn't come close quality wise. At least they left a huge mark on my riffing


----------



## Necris (Feb 26, 2015)

Found the video of the new disgorge track played live.


----------



## Necris (May 1, 2020)

https://defeatedsanity.bandcamp.com/album/the-sanguinary-impetus
New album pre-orders are up. The new track sounds great, probably one of the best overall mixes they've had.


----------



## gunch (May 2, 2020)

oh FUCK *YES*

oh god the trem flutters I just came the su n

preordered and got the long sleeve tee


----------



## Sammy J (May 2, 2020)

New track is amazing. Totally chaotic, schizophrenic and jazzy in the best and brutal way.


----------

